# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tonina sp. 'Belem'



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I gotta get me some of these! Anyone here growing it?


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

and this one...


----------



## imported_ashappar (Jan 21, 2005)

I see some on aquabid. does look like a cool plant.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

one of the plants i am currently wanting. i have a place already picked out for em hehe.


----------



## MOR B. (Oct 9, 2003)

i think the first pic is tonina manaus not belem


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ok, i ordered some tonina sp. last week. i know that it is usually considered a "soft water" plant, but i figured hey, what the heck. when it was shipped, it took 3 days (a bit long for this finnicky plant) but i thought it would be ok still. it was a bit yellow upon arrival. within a week, all but 1 stem was dead. it sucked. i just went ahead and threw the whole bunch out. that is the last time i will try this plant with oklahoma water. all my other rare plants are doing well though, so it could just be the plants i received were in bad health.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I finally got some from Andrew Cribb, and they were doing OK for a few weeks then they started to turn to mush along with regular Tonina. They grew too slowly for my needs (while I was battling algae). I don't think they like a higher GH and Flourish Excel. I will probably try them again some time in the future, right now, I've got no more room.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

ya, i bet gh was both of our problems


----------

